
Build, test and deploy your Vue.js app easily with Gitlab - cellover
http://vuetips.com/introduction-continuous-integration-gitlab
======
ahmeni
I've also got a JS application (React) running on Gitlab's CI and one handy
thing I've found is using Gitlab's own pages as an easy deployment environment
for my development version.

You can pick it up with the pages action:

    
    
      pages:
        script:
        - mv dist public
        artifacts:
          paths:
          - public
        only:
          - master

